# Brakes , Suspension, Chassis



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

Taking all suggestions on a "firm but supple ride"...........great stopping power but no dust(do those dust covers really work?).....please advise. All are welcome, feel free. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No dust get KVR carbon fibre brake pads, with new rotors, and for the added help get Stainless steel brake lines. suspesnion if you want to adjust it so it can be comfortable at one moment and then after a few twists fairly firm the next get the tokico illuminas. Chasis work look into sway bars addco and suspesnion techniques both make sway bars for the Z31 it depends on which you want. You also can get cusco strut braces after you get sway bars (won't be necessary before then). I would suggest polyurethane bushings, solid crossmember mounts, and solid differential mount but you said you want a nice ride and that won't be comfortable with those parts.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://z31.com/brake.mods.shtml
http://z31.com/swaybars.shtml
http://z31.com/springsshocks.shtml

-everything you need to know. I really like the spring tension chart on the last link. EIBACH SPRINGS ARE *NOT* PERFORMANCE SPRINGS


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> http://z31.com/brake.mods.shtml
> http://z31.com/swaybars.shtml
> http://z31.com/springsshocks.shtml
> 
> -everything you need to know. I really like the spring tension chart on the last link. EIBACH SPRINGS ARE *NOT* PERFORMANCE SPRINGS


Not better than the SS springs , but try to find some........


----------

